# ISPConfig 3/ Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Internet Services Unterbrechungen nach Cronlauf



## bomul (29. Sep. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
zunächst herzlichen Dank an die Entwickler von ISPConfig, für diese ausgezeichnet schnelle und funktionelle Server-Administrationsumgebung. 

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Mein Server verweigert regelmäßig (ich schätze alle 30 Minuten) alle Internet Services für 1-5 Minuten. Manchmal auch länger, wobei ich dann auch schon neugestartet habe. Im syslog ist immer der server.sh Cronjob von ISPConfig das letzte, was sich meldet. Die Crons laufen auch weiter, aber keine Internet Services mehr (SSH, Apache, FTP, Postfix etc: alles tot). Der Server ist aber währenddessen anpingbar. Folgend ein Auszug aus dem Syslog:


```
Sep 29 11:25:01 cesrv1 pure-ftpd: (?@localhost.localdomain) [INFO] New connection from localhost.localdomain
Sep 29 11:25:01 cesrv1 pure-ftpd: (?@localhost.localdomain) [INFO] Logout.
Sep 29 11:25:01 cesrv1 pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Sep 29 11:25:01 cesrv1 pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Sep 29 11:25:01 cesrv1 imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Sep 29 11:25:01 cesrv1 imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
Sep 29 11:25:01 cesrv1 postfix/smtpd[20535]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Sep 29 11:25:01 cesrv1 postfix/smtpd[20535]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Sep 29 11:25:01 cesrv1 postfix/smtpd[20535]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Sep 29 11:26:01 cesrv1 /USR/SBIN/CRON[20556]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Sep 29 11:27:01 cesrv1 /USR/SBIN/CRON[20563]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Sep 29 11:28:01 cesrv1 /USR/SBIN/CRON[20570]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Sep 29 11:28:55 cesrv1 init: tty4 main process (2373) killed by TERM signal
```
Hierbei setzten die Services um 11:25 aus. Um 11:28:55 löste ich dann ein Strg-Alt-Entf per Remote Console (nicht SSH, da down!) aus. 

Im cron.log von ISPConfig fand ich auch keinen Hinweis auf die Ursache:


```
/usr/share/jailkit/jk_lib.py:114: DeprecationWarning: os.popen3 is deprecated.  Use the subprocess module.
  pd = os.popen3('ldd '+executable)
mkdir: cannot create directory `/var/www/clients/client1/web1/var': File exists
mkdir: cannot create directory `/var/www/clients/client1/web1/var/run': File exists
ln: creating hard link `/var/www/clients/client1/web1/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' => `/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock': Invalid cross-device link
/usr/share/jailkit/jk_lib.py:114: DeprecationWarning: os.popen3 is deprecated.  Use the subprocess module.
  pd = os.popen3('ldd '+executable)
E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
usermod: no changes
usermod: no changes
E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
```
Installiert wurde der Server (EQ4 von Hetzner) nach Howtoforge The Perfect Server - Ubuntu 9.04 [ISPConfig 3].

Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich habe momentan nicht mal einen Ansatzpunkt. Gibt es weitere Logs, die ich mir ansehen sollte?

Vielen Dank im Voraus! 
Christian


----------



## Till (30. Sep. 2009)

Kommentier bitte mal die Zeile für die server.sh im root cron aus und warte mal ab, ob der Server wieder hängt oder nicht.


----------



## bomul (30. Sep. 2009)

Hallo Till, habe meinen cron nun folgendermaßen:

```
# * * * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log
30 00 * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log
```
Lasse nun in der Shell einen Ping auf einen anderen Server von mir laufen, um zu sehen, ob es eine Unterbrechung geben wird. Melde mich später mit dem Ergebnis.
Danke!

Christian


----------



## bomul (2. Okt. 2009)

Tja, was soll ich sagen: Manche Probleme lösen sich in Luft auf 

Ich habe server.sh aus dem root-cron entfernt und hatte über 4 Stunden keine Probleme mehr mit Unterbrechungen. Danach wollte ich es noch mal gegenchecken und habe server.sh wieder reingenommen. Damit läuft der Server jetzt über 24 Stunden ohne Probleme.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
Christian


----------

